# Cuộc vượt ngục không tưởng của Phước 'tám ngón'



## Xinh (6 Tháng chín 2012)

[h=1][/h]         [h=2]Trong lịch sử chỉ ghi nhận hai trường hợp đào  thoát được ra khỏi "lò bát quái" Chí Hòa. Một trường hợp xảy ra cách đây  đã rất lâu, trường hợp còn lại thuộc về giang hồ khét tiếng: Phước “tám  ngón”.[/h]                     


Kế hoạch hoàn hảo

Sau khi bị  Tòa sơ thẩm Tòa án nhân dân TP.HCM kết án tử hình, cũng giống như các tử  tù khác ở tất cả các trại giam, Phước “tám ngón” (tức Nguyễn Hữu Thành)  bị đưa vào xà lim dành riêng cho tử tù.
Phước “tám  ngón” bị đưa vào buồng giam số 15 lầu 1 khu giam AB. Trong xà lim, Phước  bị còng 1 chân bằng cùm sắt phi 10, hình chữ U.
Phước làm đơn kháng án và chờ xét xử phúc thẩm.
Trại  giam Chí Hòa (người Sài Gòn thường gọi là khám Chí Hòa) có 3 tầng lầu.  Trại giam được người Pháp xây từ năm 1943, theo thiết kế của một nhóm  kiến trúc sư người Nhật. Tổng thể kiến trúc khu trại là một hình bát  giác, tượng trưng cho 8 quẻ trong Kinh Dịch. Mỗi cạnh của trận đồ ấy đều  được xây bịt kín ở phía ngoài còn phía trong toàn song sắt. Mỗi khu có 4  buồng giam.
Bát quái Chí Hòa là một vọng canh gác rất cao. Đứng ở đó, người quan sát có thể dễ dàng quan sát tất cả các phòng giam.
Trong  lịch sử của mình, tất cả các phạm nhân được đưa vào đây đều không thể  có cơ may vượt ngục. Nhưng đã có 2 trường hợp hy hữu.
Lần  thứ nhất là vào ngày 9/3/1945, những người tù cộng sản lợi dụng lúc  Nhật đảo chính Pháp đã tổ chức cướp trại và giải thoát cho các tù chính  trị.
Và lần thứ hai, sau đó đúng 50 năm, là của một tên tuổi khét tiếng trong giới giang hồ: Phước “tám ngón”.









Hình ảnh khám Chí Hòa nhìn từ trên cao











Mô hình kiến trúc của khám Chí Hòa được xem là không thể có cơ hội đào thoát



Trở  lại với những ngày biệt giam chờ phúc thẩm, trong suốt 8 tháng, Phước  “tám ngón” chưa lúc nào từ bỏ ý định vượt ngục. Hắn âm thầm chuẩn bị  công cụ, phương tiện, mưu kế cho cuộc vượt ngục này.
Trong  khu giam AB, Phước quen mặt một số phạm nhân lao động. Giữa tháng  2/1995, đang nằm trong buồng giam, Phước “tám ngón” thấy phạm nhân  Nguyễn Văn Minh đang đi ngang qua phòng giam. Minh sinh năm 1964, trú ở  quận Tân Bình bị Tòa án nhân dân TP.HCM xử phạt 36 tháng tù giam về tội  "cố ý gây thương tích".
Phước xin Minh một lưỡi dao  lam, theo lời Phước là để cạo râu. Minh biết lưỡi dao lam là vật cấm và  biết việc chuyển nó cho một tử tù là cực kỳ nguy hiểm, nhưng sau đó, lợi  dụng lúc đi ngang qua buồng giam số 15, Minh đã đưa cho Phước lưỡi dao  lam và dặn dò Phước phải cất thật kỹ.
Có trong tay  lưỡi dao lam, Phước loay hoay tìm cách cất giấu. Về sau, nhờ có lưỡi dao  ấy, Phước đã cưa đứt được chiếc cùm sắt. Mới nghe có vẻ khó tin, ngoài  sức tưởng tượng của nhiều người, khi chiếc cùm chân bằng sắt phi 10 có  thể cưa đứt được chỉ bằng một lưỡi dao lam? Nhưng đó là sự thật.
Sau  khi nhận được lưỡi dao lam, Phước bẻ đôi lưỡi dao theo chiều dọc rồi  nhét cẩn thận vào lỗ trên vách tường rồi dùng giấy báo dán kín bên ngoài  để cất giấu.
Phước còn tìm thấy một vòng sắt trên  khung cửa của nhà vệ sinh, lợi dụng lúc vắng người, Phước tháo lấy vòng  sắt tròn này, sau đó đưa vào cùm sắt để uốn cho thẳng lại.
Có đoạn sắt, Phước tỉ mẩn mài nhọn thành một cây dùi rồi lại đem nó cất giấu vào lỗ hổng của vách tường trong phòng giam.
Không  nôn nóng, Phước vẫn nằm im chờ đợi, chưa vội ra tay. Thời gian này,  Phước tỏ ra ngoan ngoãn, khác hẳn với thời gian đầu khi mới bị bắt.








Cổng vào trại giam Chí Hòa



Khoảng  giữa tháng 3/1995, Phước lại xin Minh một chiếc bật lửa gas. Minh ngạc  nhiên vì ở trong buồng giam thắp điện sáng suốt ngày, cơm nước "phục vụ"  tận nơi, cần gì đến bật lửa? Phước bảo: để hút thuốc và chờ chết.
Biết  là vật cấm trong trại giam, nhưng thương Phước, Minh tìm cách đưa cho  Phước chiếc bật lửa. Phước tiếp tục im lặng và chờ đợi.
Cuộc đào thoát hy hữu
Đêm  21/3/1995, Phước bắt tay vào cưa cùm. Với lưỡi dao lam, Phước gập mình,  thót bụng, nhẫn nại cưa chiếc cùm sắt nặng từng chút một. Lưỡi dao lam  rất mỏng, tiếng cưa rất nhỏ nên không ai phát hiện được. Vài ngày sau,  chiếc cùm đã được mài mòn đi đáng kể, chỉ cần dùng tay là Phước có thể  bẻ gãy nó. Phước lấy vải khéo léo quấn xung quanh vết cưa rồi dùng bật  lửa đốt nhựa chảy phủ kín lên trên vết cắt của chiếc cùm nhằm đánh lừa  quản giáo.
Trong một lần đi vệ sinh trong phòng biệt  giam, Phước phát hiện thấy vách tường nhà vệ sinh đã bị mục và Phước đã  âm mưu khoét tường để tẩu thoát từ chính vách tường đó.








Một hành lang bên trong khám Chí Hòa



21h  đêm 26/3/1995, khi đang là quãng thời gian các phạm nhân đã đi ngủ,  trại vắng vẻ, Phước tháo cùm, chui vào nhà vệ sinh. Hắn dùng chiếc dùi  sắt khoét vách tường tạo thành một lỗ hổng vừa đủ lọt người qua.
Số  xi măng và cát vụn khoét từ tường ra được trút vào lỗ nhà vệ sinh rồi  đổ nước cho trôi đi. Số gạch khoét được bưng vào trong chỗ ngủ, sắp xếp  thành hình thù trông giống như người đang nằm. Phước lấy chăn phủ kín  lên trên đó để ngụy trang, đề phòng trường hợp quản giáo bất ngờ đi kiểm  tra đêm sẽ tưởng là phạm nhân đang nằm ngủ.
Phước  luồn qua lỗ hổng, chui ra phía cầu thang, rồi leo xuống cầu thang tường  thì nghe thấy tiếng bước chân tuần tra đêm của cán bộ quản giáo. Hoảng  hốt, Phước leo ngược trở lên, bò trườn trên nóc nhà để sang khu bên  cạnh.
Tới khu AH, Phước lấy quần áo và khăn nối lại  thành sợi dây rồi cột chắc chắn một đầu và theo dây mà đu xuống. Không  may cho Phước, đang đu thì dây đứt, Phước ngã sấp xuống mặt đất và bất  tỉnh. Một lát sau tỉnh lại, Phước biết mình vẫn còn đang ở trong khu  giam. Nén đau vùng dậy, Phước lết đến cột điện gần đó.
Như  một thứ bản năng ham sinh tồn, dù trong đau đớn, Phước trở nên có sức  mạnh ghê người. Chân lẫn cột sống đều bị chấn thương, Phước vẫn trèo lên  được cột điện. Hắn leo qua hàng rào, tụt xuống đất để tới khu tập thể  của 
gia đình
 cán bộ quản giáo nằm bên cạnh trại giam.
Trời  đã lờ mờ sáng. Phước lết vào trong sân khu tập thể, lấy ngay một bộ  quần áo cảnh sát đang phơi, một chiếc xe đạp và một đôi dép. Phước dắt  xe đạp rồi cố bình tĩnh, nén đau đàng hoàng dắt xe ra cổng chính trại  giam Chí Hòa.
Qua phòng trực cổng trại, Phước vào  xin cảnh sát trực mở cổng để ra ngoài uống cà phê. Thấy người mặc quân  phục lại dắt xe đạp đi ra từ khu 
gia đình
 cán bộ chiến sỹ, anh cảnh sát  trực trại đã mở cổng cho Phước ra ngoài.
Sáng sớm  27/3/1995, Phước “tám ngón”, tên tội phạm máu lạnh đã lẩn trốn án tử,  thoát khỏi trại giam Chí Hòa, tiếp tục cuộc cuộc đời tội ác của mình.
_Kỳ 3: Án tử hình lần thứ hai
_

Lăng Nhu
Bưu Điện Việt Nam


----------

